# Document sur IPad



## sylvaint (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour Tout le monde

Je viens d'acquérir un Ipad, peut être le sujet a du être évoqué plus d'une fois et je ne sais pas comment chercher sur le forum.

mon souhait serait d'avoir un fichier avec mes documents sur l'ipad, en fait je l'ai acheté en parti pour cela et trouve dommage de ne pas avoir un coin pour emporter ses affaires personnelles.

a moins qu'une application existe type Filemagnet en plus perferct, car il me faut des sous dossiers pour classer bien sur ces documents par type et j'en ai un paquet, le but n'étant pas d'y travailler dessus mais de les voir quand n'en ai besoin a tout moment, pour cette raison l'ipad devait être le miracle mais...;

y a t'il un lien ou je peut trouver des solutions ou est ce a développer?

j'ai téléchargé l'aprs Goodreader ais bien sur en plus que ce soit en anglais (grrrr) il semblerai qu'il faille s'envoyer un mail pour l'ouvrir et le garder, mais alors là on est pas parti..

Merci pour vos lumières

Sylvain


----------



## Gwen (4 Octobre 2010)

GoodReader est LA solution à tes soucis. Et comme tu l'as déjà, c'est encore mieux.

Pour glisser, des documents dans ton iPad, il faut aller dans iTunes puis sur l'iPad et dans l'onglet Application.

La, tu pourras glisser des documents directement sur good reader qui se trouve en bas dans cet onglet application.

Pour créer des dossiers, le plus simple est de faire une archive ZIP que tu décompresseras dans Goodreader.

Et puis, apprendre l'anglais est quelque chose d'indispensable dans notre monde il n'est jamais trop tard pour s'y mettre.


----------



## arbaot (4 Octobre 2010)

Phone disk  permet d'acceder directement au répertoire document des app de tout iBidule connecté en USB et donc de gérer les document à sa convenance depuis le Pc/mac.


----------



## salamander (4 Octobre 2010)

A noter également la petite appli Goodreaderusb qui permet de gérer directement les fichiers sans iTune, avec possibilité de gérer les dossiers et sous dossiers.

Pour info, voir ici


----------



## kriso (6 Octobre 2010)

Tu connais DropBox ?

Il y a aussi Air Shairing HD qui transfert en wifi sans passer par itunes.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

a quand des applications dans la langue de Moliere
ras le bol de l anglais


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2010)

Mets toi au boulot, moi, j'aime ça les applications en anglais, au moins, j'y comprends quelque chose par rapport à certaines mauvaises traductions BabelFish.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Mets toi au boulot, moi, j'aime ça les applications en anglais, au moins, j'y comprends quelque chose par rapport à certaines mauvaises traductions BabelFish.



ben non
j achete les applis et la moindre des choses c est qu elles soient disponibles en Francais

vive la langue francaise


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> ben non
> j achete les applis et la moindre des choses c est qu elles soient disponibles en Francais



Ne les achète plus alors tant que ce n'est pas en français. Si personne n'achetait, ça ne se vendrait plus hein, et la, les programmeurs feraient des efforts.

Ou mieux, offre ton aide aux programmeurs pour traduire ces applications.

Ah pardon, tu ne pourras pas, tu ne comprends pas l'anglais. C'est vrai, c'est bien de ne pas faire d'effort et d'en demander aux autres.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Ne les achète plus alors tant que ce n'est pas en français. Si personne n'achetait, ça ne se vendrait plus hein, et la, les programmeurs feraient des efforts.
> 
> Ou mieux, offre ton aide aux programmeurs pour traduire ces applications.
> 
> Ah pardon, tu ne pourras pas, tu ne comprends pas l'anglais. C'est vrai, c'est bien de ne pas faire d'effort et d'en demander aux autres.



Je paye pour ca et c est deja bien non ?
je ne critique pas les programmeurs je souhaite simplement que les applis soit disponibles AUSSI en Francais qui est ma langue maternelle et que j adore
c est plus clair comme ca ?
maintenant si une majorite d utilisateurs preferent le mandarin..........


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> Je paye pour ca et c est deja bien non ?



Tu payes pour avoir un programme en anglais sil a été développé en anglais. Certains programmes ne sont en effet quen Mandarin, les personnes non concernées ne les téléchargent pas en général.

Et pourquoi si tu aimes tellement cette langue tu ne l'utilises pas à fond en mettant apostrophes et accents ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Et pourquoi si tu aimes tellement cette langue tu ne l'utilises pas à fond en mettant apostrophes et accents ?



parce que j habite en Thailande et que j utilise le QWERTY....... seul clavier dispo sur un mac ici
c est pas trop difficile a piger ca, meme en francais ....!


----------



## kriso (7 Octobre 2010)

Air Sharing HD est traduit en français.


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> parce que j habite en Thailande et que j utilise le QWERTY....... seul clavier dispo sur un mac ici



En commandant ton Mac sur l'Apple Store, tu aurais pu personnaliser ton clavier.

Bon, c'était juste une boutade hein.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, c'était juste une boutade hein.


 
Et la boutade lui est montée au nez.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et la boutade lui est montée au nez.



ben non
mais je suis francais et je trouve dommage que l on ne trouve pas plus d applications disponibles dans cette langue
a croire que nous sommes des martiens...
et habitant a Bangkok j en ai marre d entendre parler......... anglais !
pour l apple store Thai seul le clavier qwerty est disponible pour mac
j ai fait venir de France un clavier pour l iPad , du coup mon iPad est passe du rang de portable ou ultra portable a ...transportable
alors je lorgne a nouveau vers le MBA 
30%moins cher a Bangkok mais clavier Qwerty
j en sors pas
mais bon on ne peut pas tout avoir
mon choix est fait maintenant
iPad plus MBA qwerty
jamais je n aurais penser devoir acheter un minibus pour transporter un ordi ultra portable..
quelle epoque !


----------



## kriso (7 Octobre 2010)

Et Air Sharing HD, tu as regardé ?
Comme je l'ai acheté, je peux t'aider.
In french of course


----------



## salamander (7 Octobre 2010)

En même temps une appli en anglais, concrètement c'est juste quelques mots dans les préférences, et quelques autres pour le fonctionnement, genre le menu ou boutons, du style "go", "sélect", "send", "share"...etc.......

On nous demande pas non plus d'avoir un niveau exceptionnel en anglais, et la plupart du temps c'est un peu toujours les mêmes qui reviennent.


----------



## Gz' (14 Octobre 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> ben non
> mais je suis francais et je trouve dommage que l on ne trouve pas plus d applications disponibles dans cette langue
> a croire que nous sommes des martiens...
> et habitant a Bangkok j en ai marre d entendre parler......... anglais !
> ...



Si tu te renseignais un peu, il est parfaitement possible de faire les accents sur un qwerty Mac ..

Appuie sur alt+e et rappuie sur e ensuite. Magie ! Idem avec i, u et ` combine avec alt et suivi de la lettre a accentuer. Un peu chiant au debut mais ca devient un automatisme ensuite...  (desole je suis sur un qwerty windwos et je n'ai pas d'accents...)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

Gz' a dit:


> Si tu te renseignais un peu, il est parfaitement possible de faire les accents sur un qwerty Mac ..
> 
> Appuie sur alt+e et rappuie sur e ensuite. Magie ! Idem avec i, u et ` combine avec alt et suivi de la lettre a accentuer. Un peu chiant au debut mais ca devient un automatisme ensuite...  (desole je suis sur un qwerty windwos et je n'ai pas d'accents...)



Merci mais bien trop chiant pour un vioque 
copier coller regle le probleme
ne pas mettre d accent aussi


----------



## bratak67 (21 Janvier 2011)

alan63 a dit:


> Merci mais bien trop chiant pour un vioque
> copier coller regle le probleme
> ne pas mettre d accent aussi



Je retourne en Thailande, dont une dizaine de jours à BKK en mai prochain, si tu veux, je te ramène un clavier AZERTY ...


----------

